# decals



## ncracer1st (Aug 3, 2003)

where is the best place to buy decals for 1/10 scale pan cars? not nascar just numbers and rc type logos.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

look in the rc swap in the ascessiorys swap.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

if you want custom numbers, [email protected] & mark#10 both here on hobby talk do custom vinyl work. Both are very good...I've used Mark, and have friends who have had custom logos done by Jeff. Great looking stuff, not a bad price

Mark#10 info can be found in the BRL threads


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

www.bkpaintwerks.com

They are doing printed vinyl decals....


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Ross Testor does a great job and has most of the RC logos already.. Ill have to post up his e-mail when Im at work tomorrow as I dont have it at home..


----------

